# potential cycle with real gear



## mniajy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,
First time poster
I've been reading a bunch of forums and have been interested in AAS use for a while now.
I've been doing a lot of research and following a few peoples logs and decided that I want to plan a cycle out for the future.
I have been training for about 5 years now but the last year had a short hiatus over summer.
I'm going to get back into my rhythm for about a year before I order my gear and before I do, I just wanted some advice.
A couple years ago I did two oral only cycles.
I was a bit young and started with superDMZ (original) and an ultradrol + lmg cycle. 
A bit harsh for a beginner but at least I had a SERM 
Since then I have just been doing research getting ready for an actual cycle with Test Enanthate
My proposed cycle goes as follows

weeks 1-7
Test E - 250mg/wk

weeks 8-10
Test E - 500mg/wk

weeks 1-12
Arimidex - 0.5mg/EOD

weeks 12-16
Clomiphene - 50/50/25/25

weeks 12-18
DAA - 3g/day

weeks 12-whenever I feel
Creatine of some sort

Possibly add in Tamox if needed for gyno problems. Better safe than sorry
Throughout the cycle I will be taking my fish oil, multi vitamin, and hawthorne berry 

Any advice is much appreciated.
Again, this cycle won't be for another while but I like to have my ducks in a row.
I just want to make sure I can have my list ready for when I go shopping


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

start at 500mg/week none of this 250 shit


----------



## 00lude (Oct 8, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> start at 500mg/week none of this 250 shit


x2


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> start at 500mg/week none of this 250 shit



This^

And I'd add Aromasin to the pct.


----------



## mniajy (Oct 8, 2012)

So once I start PCT, drop the arimidex and start the aromasin with my clomid?

also,

at the 8 week mark should I bump up to 750 mg test or just stick with 500 for the entire cycle?


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2012)

Your only on for 10 weeks (8 techincally considering it takes 2 for the enth to kick in). You got always up the dosage if you want, but you shouldnt plateu at all with this cycle, esp since its your first.

I agree with Vib and switch the adex for aromasin week 12-16. prollly like  12.5ed weeks 12 & 13, then u can prolly start to lower it. Aromasin has the added bonus of helping to restore test lvls and is also suicidal, so you will get rid of any chance of a rebound.

Also if your not adding nolva to the clomid, up the clomid dose.  100/75/50/50

id personally add nolva either way and run it 20/20/20/20 along with the clomid dose, but thats up to you. running both wreak havoc on some ppls emotions. but nolva is proven to have great synergy with clomid. since your not using hcg mite be worth it to consider a bit more aggressive PCT


----------



## muscleicon (Dec 19, 2012)

500 mg per week min.


----------

